# skype groups? 10/13/14



## LoveUall (Apr 9, 2014)

how are the skype groups?

do u guys only accept a specific race?

what do you guys talk about?

are there any skype groups available or people who just Skype to cope with anxiety?

I prefer to skype with someone from florida... if ur not from there then that's fine too.

I really need myy social life back.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

I got kicked out of one because I insulted the admin. The other one is pretty calm. (Sometimes everybody is talking, sometimes none) MySkype is joked357. Ill add you to the group I'm in if I can. It's mostly just random chatting. There is this one dude from Florida in the group. Out of like 40 members in the group, maybe 5-10 are fairly active. The other 30 never or rarely talk.


----------



## LoveUall (Apr 9, 2014)

joked35 said:


> I got kicked out of one because I insulted the admin. The other one is pretty calm. (Sometimes everybody is talking, sometimes none) MySkype is joked357. Ill add you to the group I'm in if I can. It's mostly just random chatting. There is this one dude from Florida in the group. Out of like 40 members in the group, maybe 5-10 are fairly active. The other 30 never or rarely talk.


ok i'm going to add you !


----------

